# It is hard for you to go away for couple days/weeks without you fish????



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going away for 3 weeks and i hope all will be good


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its best if you have a care taker. Unless if your tanks are minamally stocked, you would need somebody to continue your water change regime. I've heard fish can go weeks without food, but I wouldnt risk it. Have somebody feed them sparingly while your away. Good luck 

I do worry for my fish when I am away...never know what could happen to them @[email protected]


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have my father in law look after the tanks and I put each day's portion of fish food in a "pill minder" for him so he only has to dump out 1 compartment per day, no risk of overfeeding  I can't ask him to do any water changes though so I just make sure everything is as clean and stable as possible before we go.










edit: You can get them really cheap at the dollar store.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Any thing you do to your tank, such as big water changes or setting up timers, do it a couple of days before you leave because Murphy's Law dictates that if you leave it to the last minute, things will go wrong and you'll be stressed out during your trip worrying about your tank/fish. Give yourself at least a day to run out to the LFS to replace a piece of malfunctioning equipment or to deal with whatever pops up. Many people will do stuff the night before then if something doesn't go well, they have no time to fix everything before taking off in the morning.

Myself, I have a fish friend who lives down the street and walks his dogs by my house so he usually takes care of my tanks while I am gone. We also have Irene's relatives next door, but I don't really trust them too much.

Keri's pill box idea is a good one. I had Irene's sister leave out a new pack of mysis on the counter one time on the first day, so it was all stinky by the time my fish buddy came by and he had to throw it away.

Best to train your fish to eat pellets and flakes, even if you usually feed some frozen, since these dry foods are less likely to create problems for your sitter.

Also, if you have a fish friend, give your sitter that person's number in case of an emergency. 9 times out of 10, they won't have to use it, but its good for piece of mind and for that 1 time out of 10 when bleep happens and the sitter has no clue how to deal with it.

Anthony


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

...I would also suggest making sure you have 2 filters and 2 heaters running. If one fails (which may go unnoticed by your father) then at least there is a back up.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I have 2 heater, 1 filter and 1 hydro spong #5 /50 gal on each tank. My cousin live 4 doors down the street, is not a fish guy but he will feed them 2x a day. I have a other friend who works for creature in victoria and he will do 1 water change each weeks. And the week before i left i did 10% water change each day. I think all will be fine... Its the first time i leave that much days....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

can't imagine leaving for three weeks. The bristlenoses would pollute themselves into the next life!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bring them with you


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Murphy's Law dictates that if you leave it to the last minute, things will go wrong


Our house sitter somehow tracked us down to a backyard barbeque in Australia when a pump failed.


----------

